# How to remove a photo from our photo album



## Darley (Feb 22, 2005)

Well the title say it all I would like to delete the first photo from my photo Album, any sugestion or help. Thanks

Serge


----------



## Brent (Feb 22, 2005)

You might want wait for someone more experience than me but all i do is go to the photo main page. there under the IAP LOGO, you will see your name edit and upload. click on it and it will take you to your photo album, scroll down until you see the photo you want to delet.click on it. a picture of it will come up in a blue and white box. check the box that says delete this file and that should do it


----------



## Darley (Feb 22, 2005)

Brent Thank you for the tip he did work for me to .

Serge


----------

